# Seek BVI owners time 7/2002



## cavery (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi,

My wife, two pre-teen sons and I are interested in buying owner''s time on a catamaran for a family of four plus a captain. When? July 2002 for 7-10 days between 7/13 and 27.


----------

